# mac os x tiger diver for samsung ml-1630 printer



## dredford (Dec 24, 2008)

whats up is Samsung just discounting OS X  tiger users, Why can't I find A driver for this printer


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 26, 2008)

Download and install a *CUPS* driver.


----------

